# Great Garment Graphics Offers Free Educational Webinars in May



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Garment Graphics is an organization devoted solely to the education of newcomers and established decorators on heat-applied graphics. It offers regularly scheduled free webinars as well as videos. The site has a significant amount of educational information about the various types of heat-applied processes and materials. It’s a great starting point for anyone interested in doing heat-applied printing of any kind. Check it out at Great Garment Graphics online how-to webinars.

May Webinars

March 9, 2013
*Work It! Selling To More Than Schools And Teams*
2-3 p.m.

One of the largest opportunities for selling custom printing is local businesses. In this webinar ideas are presented on what and how to sell to the companies.
To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/593918353 

March 16, 2013
*What Are Precuts and How Can They Help My Business?*
2-3 p.m.
Join Jodi Weiler from Stahls' ID Direct as she shows you how stocking precut letters and numbers can help you personalize on demand with little overhead cost. In this webinar you will learn:

*What are precuts? 
*Why precuts? 
*How to stock the most popular colors in your area.
*How precuts allow you to go mobile and increase sales.
*Learn about the endless decorating options when you use precuts.

Whether you are just starting your heat printing business or are already established, this webinar will teach you that getting back to basics is sometimes the best way to increase opportunities.

To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/939527392


May 21, 2013
*CorelDRAW® - Session Four - Combining What You Have Learned - Project Time!*
2-3 p.m.

In this session, led by Steven Jackson, education and sales rep for Imprintables Warehouse, you will use the skills from the first three webinars to create a custom project. The webinar will lead the students through evaluation, setup, creation, and even go over media choices and application for a final project ready for customer pickup.
View CorelDRAW®- Session One - The Basics 
View CorelDRAW®- Session Two - More Basics 
View CorelDRAW®-Session Three - Working with Text 
To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/309305809


May 23, 2013
*No Art Department? No Problem! Create Custom Designs with Stahls' Cut-Ups & CAD-CUT Heat Transfer Materials*
2-3 p.m.

Creating artwork for custom designs can be time consuming and expensive. Creating artwork that is easy to use with your CAD-CUT heat transfer materials can be even more difficultStahls' Cut-Ups clip art can make creating these designs easy both in the artwork creation and in production. In this webinar, you'll see how easy it is to create designs from start to finish for a variety of markets using these clip art images. 

To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/817757520


----------

